# NC45's which shades/products do you swear by?



## Blushbaby (Dec 19, 2006)

Am looking for ideas and just wanted to know which shades and products all you fellow NC45's swear by!!

I love MAC's Chai and C-thru lipglasses with clear lipglass over the top.

I really want a metallicy/shimmery purple shadow - but haven't a clue which one to go for. Something I can team well with nude lips.

Raizin, Breath of Plum, Harmony and Blushbaby are just some of the blushes I seem to use the most.

Share your recs with me!!

Thank you!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Dec 19, 2006)

My mom's NC45, and she wears tan pigment and tempting as her everyday look.  She's obsessed with my Hot Tahiti lipstick and my NARS Malibu multiple.


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 20, 2006)

Here's a link for your shade here on Specktra:

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=57555


----------



## lsperry (Dec 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Am looking for ideas and just wanted to know which shades and products all you fellow NC45's swear by!!

I love MAC's Chai and C-thru lipglasses with clear lipglass over the top.

I really want a metallicy/shimmery purple shadow - but haven't a clue which one to go for. Something I can team well with nude lips.

Raizin, Breath of Plum, Harmony and Blushbaby are just some of the blushes I seem to use the most.

Share your recs with me!!

Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't know of any shadows, but I own deep purple and entremauve pigments. The deep purple is more metallic and can be shimmery both wet and dry. To me, it's a very good color to compliment pink and lilac colored shadows.

And the entremauve is shimmery when wet or dry. I don't see metallic so much in entremauve, though. Entremauve is my favorite pigment, too.

By the way, the pigments are made by MAC and I'm NW45 in MAC's SFF.


----------



## __nini (Jan 20, 2007)

NC44/45

- Blot Powder in Medium Dark!!
- Studio touch up stick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




im more of a less is more type of person.  Now with colors, it depends on what you like to see on yourself and how colorful you want to be. im all for anything that looks beautiful - smokey, earth tones, purples (e.g beauty marked), pinks (e.g rose, pink opal), greens, blues etc


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 11, 2007)

NC 43 in StudioFix but I have worn NC45 in other foundations.

I don't wear purples much but I do love and own Idol Eyes (purple/blue with gold undertones).  I also have Amethyst (lustre purple color) and Banshee (warm light lilac/mauvey lustre).

Other colors I like:

Blushes: Sunbasque, Margin, Style, 

Eyeshadows- Sweeten up, Tempting, Gleam, Greensmoke - pretty much all the lustre eyeshadows.

Lipglosses- Savoire Faire, Corps de Ballet, Sunnyboy, Lychee Luxe, Entice, VGV and VGVI

Lipsticks - I don't buy these too often and the ones I do love are usually limited edtions.


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 21, 2008)

im NC45 and desert rose bluch is a mustt for me! also the studio fix powder for every day and studio fix fluid for those i wanna look to die for daysss lol.... also studio finish concealer.!!


----------



## Smokin' Jo (Nov 21, 2008)

my color is not as deep but most of the year my color is between NC40-42. Iam an olive toned mexican, who does have permanent dark circle, but since i love all bold colors i dont let that stop me. So i will list some of  my favs, most are MAC unless i specify.

Eyeshadows:
Purples: smdge violet,beautiful Iris, shadowy lady(love), sketch, nocturnelle, cassis(STILA), strada(NARS), night fairy(NARS), No 92(make up forever), 
Violets:Hepcat, creme de violet,trax
Blues: deep truth,climate blue, freshwater
Golds: goldmine, elite
Pinks: Riviera rose, expensive pink(love)
Blue Greens & teals
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




arrot,cool heat, gulf stream, blue jewel,shimmermoss,meadowland,warm chill,
Oranges:sweet chesnut, mediteranee(NARS duo), paradisco, redcoco
Greens: humid(love), velvet moss, club,jealous jordana(THE BALM), green smoke,juxt(my fav),swimming
Browns&bronzes: underground(Urban decay), time & space, sable


----------



## gitts (Nov 21, 2008)

My favourite blush at the moment is Sweet as Cocoa and I love honeyflower and O lipsticks.  As ar as I am concerned the go with anything.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Nov 22, 2008)

I switch it up every so often but right now, I'm loving Sunbasque blush (applied as a bronzer) with Fleur Power blush.  
I've also been wearing Sketch e/s almost every day! I love it!


----------



## animacani (Nov 22, 2008)

I am a nc42-43 and I LOOOVE LOOVE LOOVE format blush!! Its my new love<3


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 22, 2008)

Favorite Blushes:  Eversun, Margin, Blunt, X-Rocks and Sweet as Cocoa

MSF:  So Ceylon, Warmed and Petticoat 

Too many e/s favorites to list


----------



## MACaholic76 (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Favorite Blushes:  Eversun, Margin, Blunt, X-Rocks and Sweet as Cocoa

MSF:  So Ceylon, Warmed and Petticoat 

Too many e/s favorites to list_

 
Ohhh Tish...because of your I got a hold of X-Rocks.  How the hell did I let this one pass me by?  Girls, ya'll need this!


----------



## perfecttenn (Dec 20, 2008)

I love Petticoat MSF, plum dressing, cranberry, and coppering eyeshadows, and pink grapefruit lipglass.


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow ...this is an old thread I started! I've since bought almost everything mentioned on this thread and lawd knows how much more!!

I must post my collection on The Traincase one day!


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 21, 2008)

^^^^ yeah you totally should! I subscribe to this thread btw. so thank you for starting it!


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *perfecttenn* 

 
_I love Petticoat MSF, plum dressing, cranberry, and coppering eyeshadows, and pink grapefruit lipglass._

 
aww the ONLY l/g i've ever seen and been like "oh man i really like that!" is pink grapefruit. I hope they repromote it so i can try it (and not in holiday cuz i don't want to pay that much lol)


----------



## MACaholic76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Since we've been talking a lot about NC45s I found this thread buried somewhere and thought it'd be nice to bring it back up.


----------



## highonmac (Mar 24, 2009)

I heart gingerly and stark naked bpb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also really like fluer power! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And the lipglass in lust iss perrty too


----------

